# "War Department" Training Films



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I found some really neat old videos on YouTube from the the War Department (circa WWII) specifically regarding the M1 Garand. I go through this M1 Garand thing about once a year where I really consider buying one because I really dig them, but just can't quite pull the trigger on it when it's time to make the final commitment.

These are a series of videos that cover shooting positions, trigger control, rapid firing etc., which could apply to most all rifles whether they be semi-auto, bolt action, single shot, large or small caliber, high powered or not.

These aren't too long and could be great refreshers for many of us, good info for new shooters (they are made so even the Iowa farm boy who never made it through 6th grade can understand and implement the techniques). Just thought I'd share...


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a NM M1 garand of all my guns it and my parker sxs shotgun are my favorite weapons and my Springfield Armory M-14 brings in 3rd place if you dont have an M1 Garand pull the trigger and get one I promise you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I have a NM M1 garand of all my guns it and my parker sxs shotgun are my favorite weapons and my Springfield Armory M-14 brings in 3rd place if you dont have an M1 Garand pull the trigger and get one I promise you wont be dissapointed.


My problem is I think about how many Mosin's, scopes, and how much ammo and other goodies and all the cutting and re-crowning and customizing I can get for the price of one Garand. It happens to me every damn time!!!!! I'm super frugal when it comes to guns, though I have been known on a couple of occasions to walk in and drop a grand or more on an AR, but I normally will go "But I can get two of these or four of those for the price of one of those"...

I would really like to just shoot one first. I love the 30-06 round and second to the 7.62x54r, it is my favorite "modern rifle round". But I'm afraid that I would go bankrupt trying to shoot it as well. High powered and semi-auto? What's not to drive you to pull that trigger rapidly to the rear and cut down some tree's? I've looked at surplus 30-06 ammo and while the prices are decent, it's nowhere near Mosin ammo in the price war. And the 7.62x54r is ballistically just a hair slower and less powerful than the 30-06.

See....this is what I do to myself. :sad:

I have been checking them out on Gunbroker though. With my C&R it's an easy deal....but crap they're spendy. And I don't want no junk!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

How many Mosin do need ??? Buy a Garand oh and here is the best thing about a garand I reload and once fired 3006 brass is free at my range if you pick it up; I have a couple of 5 gal buckets filled with 3006 brass. Check with CMP they may have something going on for a Garand I rememeber when you could buy a garand for 100.00/200.00 or an sks 3 for 69.99 each wish I would have bought the garands instead.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh an as far squeezing the trigger and cutting down trees. Ive got the S.A. M-14 for that But I quit that typing of shooting a longtime ago


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

You can get anything on YouTube


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I watched the video you posted, thanks. It brought back a fond memory of last year, when a co-worker friend of mine asked about any tricks I had to shooting. I told him if he is squeezing the trigger correctly, he would not know when the gun will fire. He didn't dispute me, but I could tell by the look in his eyes he had his doubts. I really don't remember seeing this film when I was going through basic, but it was a long time ago. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen those old training films before, there's a bunch of them on youtube. You're right most of the fundamentals shown in those films will apply to shooting any rifle. As for buying the Garand, yep you're right you could buy a bunch of other stuff with the money but none of it will give you the satisfaction of shooting a Garand. I love surplus guns of all sorts including the lowly old Mosin Nagant but my Garand is the pride of the fleet. I ordered mine in Feb of this year from the CMP (the best place to buy a Garand) and it finally arrived in June but it was well worth the wait. As for how fast you'll go through ammo with a Garand I would recommend you start looking into reloading equipment if you don't already have it. Once you own the equipment you can reload for every firearm you own the cost savings will allow you to shoot more (you won't really spend less you just end up with more ammo for your money). For sure some cartridges are not cost effective to reload, 7.62x54R and 7.63x39 come immediately to mind, but the .30-06 Springfield definitely is when compared to standard surplus M2 Ball ammo. Save your pennies and buy the Garand, a bayonet and 200rds of M2 ball to get you started (you can reload the spent cases later) you will not be disappointed.

-Infidel


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

whats really creepie and ironic look at some of the old Nazi Propaganda crap you'll see a eerie similarity of then and now...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obumer has been watching them for years.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> How many Mosin do need ??? Buy a Garand oh and here is the best thing about a garand I reload and once fired 3006 brass is free at my range if you pick it up; I have a couple of 5 gal buckets filled with 3006 brass. Check with CMP they may have something going on for a Garand I rememeber when you could buy a garand for 100.00/200.00 or an sks 3 for 69.99 each wish I would have bought the garands instead.


I wanted one for each person in my house. Unfortunately, that's way too many. I have enough people for my own squad. Literally. Now a handful of those are still fairly young and a couple are sort of a temporary, quasi permanent fixture at the moment and who knows when or if they'll ever leave, so I plan for them. She came back once, I know where she'll wind up if SHTF, and hopefully her loser boyfriend will have been killed in the initial chaos. It's kind of my plan to have a rifle and a tin of ammo for each one. Though I can't get either one of those two to get off their asses for anything around here, so I'm not counting on much help in anything other than using up my resources. Kind of like they do now. If it weren't for my two infant grandchildren, they would be living under an overpass. And I have a ways to go yet.

So my struggle is always "Preparedness? Or some cool toys just for me?"


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I wanted one for each person in my house. Unfortunately, that's way too many. I have enough people for my own squad. Literally. Now a handful of those are still fairly young and a couple are sort of a temporary, quasi permanent fixture at the moment and who knows when or if they'll ever leave, so I plan for them. She came back once, I know where she'll wind up if SHTF, and hopefully her loser boyfriend will have been killed in the initial chaos. It's kind of my plan to have a rifle and a tin of ammo for each one. Though I can't get either one of those two to get off their asses for anything around here, so I'm not counting on much help in anything other than using up my resources. Kind of like they do now. If it weren't for my two infant grandchildren, they would be living under an overpass. And I have a ways to go yet.
> 
> So my struggle is always "Preparedness? Or some cool toys just for me?"


Every once in a while you gotta buy a cool toy for you just so you stay happy.

-Infidel


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Cool video. This doctrine remains unchanged. I'd love to own a Garand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the vid, BigDog!

The training stays with us long after we even forget why we do as we do. Being able to pass the information along to others is important, and this video on proper trigger control is a great tool.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My US Rifle, Cal 30, M-1 was bought in 2007 for $600. That is not much at all for what I got. Granted, it's just a CMP shooter grade - 1945 Springfield reciever, Winchester bolt, Springfield trigger group, NM operating rod and gas cylinder, LMR barrel dated 12-54, and a stock that looks like it was drug behind a Jeep. But it works just fine, and it's mine all mine.
Yes, you can spend more to get a "pretty-boy" that has been refinished by someone like Fulton Armory, but hell, mine's got character. A soldier's rifle. An old soldier just like it's owner.
I even managed to find a genuine M-5 bayonet (not M-5A1) for it.:mrgreen:


----------

